

How much is your startup stock worth? - themechanic
http://jdmaturen.github.io/2013/how-much-is-your-startup-stock-worth.html

======
fiatmoney
The easiest way to earn a $1M payout is to take a decade or so at publicly-
traded companies (i.e., one where your stock grants / options are liquid) and
save an average of $100k/yr via a combination of stock grants, salary, and
investment appreciation.

